# Score This arrow



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

You get a 4 there is no order that you have to shoot your arrows.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

cenochs said:


> You get a 4 there is no order that you have to shoot your arrows.


+1 You can shoot them all in one spot if you choose to.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your well on your way to a 24


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your well on your way to a 24


and a 299 at best. 

Which brings me to my next question. Which is worse? a 2x 29 on the vegas face or a 4x 24 on the 5 spot target. I know which is harder! (for me anyway)


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

4x 24 is definitely worse.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> and a 299 at best.
> 
> Which brings me to my next question. Which is worse? a 2x 29 on the vegas face or a 4x 24 on the 5 spot target. I know which is harder! (for me anyway)


Depends on the game your shooting.....

A 4X 24 always sucks.....a 2X 29 isn't that bad if scoring the X as an 11....or in FITA/NAA scoring. :wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*At least it was a four.*

It's been a while, but I saw Joe Drury, KY pro, lose an arrow half way into his draw at 45 yard at SE Field in NC. Center of the X. After several lucky dog comments from everyone there, Joe says "Huh, I always draw back on the spot." He won sectional by a point.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Last year I watched a man, I won't name him, that shot a 295 59 X. That's something a person NEVER forgets.................. and we make sure of it!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Last year I watched a man, I won't name him, that shot a 295 59 X. That's something a person NEVER forgets.................. and we make sure of it!


I remember the "talk" about that last year. I hope ya'll hung that target at your club.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

> 295 59x


Wow. That's a real b!tch of a score!


Mr's. Squid had her release mis-fire on her third arrow into the State Championship last year. it was the only arrow that day that dind;t score at least a "4". Sent it right through the arrow net, on through the building's steel wall and stuck into a tree outside, behind the range. Luckily she had 6 to start with, because it took me 10 minutes to find it, and another 10 minutes to re-fletch it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Last year I watched a man, I won't name him, that shot a 295 59 X. That's something a person NEVER forgets.................. and we make sure of it!


Heck the year we all went to Nat's in the Ville....there were a good # of 58-59 295 scores


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck the year we all went to Nat's in the Ville....there were a good # of 58-59 295 scores




Most folks seem to have a problem on end #7.

If you were on the top you are now on the bottom!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SandSquid said:


> Most folks seem to have a problem on end #7.
> 
> If you were on the top you are now on the bottom!!!!!


Those people don't count.....

those same people also have a problem with end #1 and #10 or #12 depending on the game.....and also changing faces....shooting a clean face with no holes. :wink:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

As long as you only shoot 1 arrow in each spot it will count. Now if you do not see it is in target spot 2 and proceed to put a second arrow into target spot 4 
You will have a 0 for the arrow in the target spot left empty, where you did not actually hit an arrow and take the lowest score in spot 4.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i'd rather shoot one in the wrong target than have one slide down the lane. :embara:

the sound of that arrow goin across the floor just confirms to the world that there is atleast one idiot on the shooting line.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> As long as you only shoot 1 arrow in each spot it will count. Now if you do not see it is in target spot 2 and proceed to put a second arrow into target spot 4
> You will have a 0 for the arrow in the target spot left empty, where you did not actually hit an arrow and take the lowest score in spot 4.


I do not believe this to be true. AFAIK I can shoot all 5 arrows into one spot of a 5 spot target and they score as they land. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ebonarcher said:


> As long as you only shoot 1 arrow in each spot it will count. Now if you do not see it is in target spot 2 and proceed to put a second arrow into target spot 4
> You will have a 0 for the arrow in the target spot left empty, where you did not actually hit an arrow and take the lowest score in spot 4.


Survey says.....EEEEEEEEEEE

you can shoot them all into the same spot if you want. Rules changed years ago.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

It's how the five spot is scored where I shoot. Not sure if thats per any Orginaized. But heck I had a few got nowhere intended.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

SandSquid said:


> I do not believe this to be true. AFAIK I can shoot all 5 arrows into one spot of a 5 spot target and they score as they land. I could be wrong though.


I'm pretty sure your wrong there. I believe if your shooting a 5 spot target you much score 1 arrow for each of the 5 targets. But you do have the option to shoot the blue, and white NFAA single spot target. Then you can put all 5 arrows into 1 spot (and bust up a bunch of your arrows in the process)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm pretty sure your wrong there. I believe if your shooting a 5 spot target you much score 1 arrow for each of the 5 targets. But you do have the option to shoot the blue, and white NFAA single spot target. Then you can put all 5 arrows into 1 spot (and bust up a bunch of your arrows in the process)



As per the NFAA '09-10 Constitution/By Laws
5.10 When using the NFAA Indoor Five Spot Target:
5.10.1 An archer may shoot the 5 spot target in any order and *shoot as many arrows into any spot as the archer desires*, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end.
5.10.2 Scoring shall be five points for the combined four cm. X-ring and 8 cm. white ring and four points for the combined twelve cm. and sixteen cm. blue rings.

5.11 When using the Vegas 3-spot target:
5.11.1 An archer may shoot the 3-spot target in any order, but must shoot one arrow in each spot, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*NFAA says*

see 5.10.1


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> see 5.10.1


See OP's opening remark "Scenario: You are shooting an indoor 5 spot round"


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> See OP's opening remark "Scenario: You are shooting an indoor 5 spot round"




Lee read his post the # he gives is pertaning to a 5-spot :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Lee read his post the # he gives is pertaning to a 5-spot :doh:


Yea, I know that - but the person before me quoted the 3 spot rule right after I posted the 5 spot rule.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks xHunter*

The highlighted area was for a question we had at another time!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

I was just reading and didn't know this, thanks for posting this information on here. We have an indoor range and often wondered the same thing in small talk and scored some shots a zero, so now I know see what the rules are


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> As per the NFAA '09-10 Constitution/By Laws
> 5.10 When using the NFAA Indoor Five Spot Target:
> 5.10.1 An archer may shoot the 5 spot target in any order and *shoot as many arrows into any spot as the archer desires*, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end.
> 5.10.2 Scoring shall be five points for the combined four cm. X-ring and 8 cm. white ring and four points for the combined twelve cm. and sixteen cm. blue rings.
> ...



Well learn something new every day. I always thought it was 1 arrow per target. If I would have known that we wouldn't have lost at league last week when Jen had a misfire. We scored her arrow a 0 when it landed in the 5 on one of the targets she had already shot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> The highlighted area was for a question we had at another time!


Sorry Dale


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm pretty sure your wrong there. I believe if your shooting a 5 spot target you much score 1 arrow for each of the 5 targets. But you do have the option to shoot the blue, and white NFAA single spot target. Then you can put all 5 arrows into 1 spot (and bust up a bunch of your arrows in the process)



I just have a hard time hitting the upper right spot. I can drill all the other ones, so I usually just skip it and shoot _that_. there are some rare days whne I'm properly medicated /w flexoril, davocette, and celbrex, that I can hit it but they are the exception. I cannot shoot a single spot any more, pin bushing and nocks got too damned expensive.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Last year I watched a man, I won't name him, that shot a 295 59 X. That's something a person NEVER forgets.................. and we make sure of it!


I watched Christie Colin shoot that score about a month ago. But she didn't miss the target entirely...she shot an inside out X on the target above her own :doh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm pretty sure your wrong there. I believe if your shooting a 5 spot target you much score 1 arrow for each of the 5 targets. But you do have the option to shoot the blue, and white NFAA single spot target. Then you can put all 5 arrows into 1 spot (and bust up a bunch of your arrows in the process)


per page 54 section 5.10 of the NFAA constitution and bylaws it states:
"An archer may shoot the 5 spot target in any order and shoot as many arrows into any spot as the archer desires, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end"

The rules can be found by going to the NFAA homepage and clicking on documents then Constitutuin and bylaws. Ed


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> per page 54 section 5.10 of the NFAA constitution and bylaws it states:
> "An archer may shoot the 5 spot target in any order and shoot as many arrows into any spot as the archer desires, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end"
> 
> The rules can be found by going to the NFAA homepage and clicking on documents then Constitutuin and bylaws. Ed


I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE READ ALL THE PREVIOUS POSTS


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE READ ALL THE PREVIOUS POSTS


I guess it's just my rebellious nature I never take time to read all the rules. But I would bet I'm not the only one out there that didn't know about this one. I just always assumed you had to shoot 1 in each spot.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I guess it's just my rebellious nature I never take time to read all the rules. But I would bet I'm not the only one out there that didn't know about this one. I just always assumed you had to shoot 1 in each spot.


You do know what happens when one ASS U Me s, yes? :chortle: :nono: :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I guess it's just my rebellious nature I never take time to read all the rules. But I would bet I'm not the only one out there that didn't know about this one. I just always assumed you had to shoot 1 in each spot.


Rules are rules, but Club rules, rule all rules. 
Kinda like winter rules in golf.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Last year I watched a man, I won't name him, that shot a 295 59 X. That's something a person NEVER forgets.................. and we make sure of it!


Someone I know...and it is NOT ME....has TWICE shot a 60X----299! 

I've seen several people of late actually shot 6 arrows in an end during a league or tournament. Seems that they have taken on the "bad habit" of, while practicing, shooting 6 arrows in an end, and sometimes even 7 arrows. Instead of stepping off the line when they've shot their 5 arrows and wait for others to finish...these people are going ahead and shooting that 6th or 7th arrow....and it becomes habit. So...in a league or tournament, they aren't thinking, and next thing you know...they lose a point or two because they don't stay focused and have upset their "tournament routine" by practicing an extra arrow in each end.

This is just another case of more not necessarily being better!

You got it....the goof-ball shot 6 arrows in an end....You score the LOWEST 5 arrows...and deduct ONE point for shooting the 6th arrow....Thus, the 60X...299.

This same individual has also played the 295-59X twice as well....in the days of old when you could only have one arrow in each of the 5-spots.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*?*

If you deduct the point, would you not also have to the X ?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

xring1 said:


> If you deduct the point, would you not also have to the X ?


NO! If you shoot more than 5 arrows in an end...you SCORE the LOWEST 5 arrows....and then deduct one point for each arrow you shot over the 5 arrows per end limit.

He shot 6 X's on the end in question. Thus, you score the lowest 5...which was 5-X's...and then deduct a point for that sixth arrow.... = 60X; 299.....and he did lose the tournament both times to people with fewer X's...but they didn't commit the "stupid".:wink::tongue:

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is another rule question. Also on page 54 of the NFAA rule book. 

5.7 When an arrow is dropped while the archer is in the act of shooting, he/she may shoot another arrow in place of the dropped arrow if any portion of the dropped arrow is within ten feet of the shooting line.

Question is, 1. The ENTIRE arrow must be across the line for it to be a shot arrow?
2. When an arrow is "dropped" Does this include if someone is letting down and the arrow is shot and does not go completely past the line?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> Here is another rule question. Also on page 54 of the NFAA rule book.
> 
> 5.7 When an arrow is dropped while the archer is in the act of shooting, he/she may shoot another arrow in place of the dropped arrow if any portion of the dropped arrow is within ten feet of the shooting line.
> 
> ...


Yes to both.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

watermedic23 said:


> 4x 24 is definitely worse.


 Tell me about it !!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

4X-24 BOB said:


> Tell me about it !!!!!!!:mg:


4X - 24 is even worse when the 4X's are INSIDE OUT X's!

Been known to pull that stunt more than once! ha.

I've never pulled the 5X - 24, however. A person I know has shot 60X - 299 TWICE in his career...and NO! It is NOT the fieldman, either.

This person shot 6X's on that end...you score the LOWEST 5 arrows and deduct a point...thus, his 60X, 299.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

